# Ideas for an 60x30x45



## Boxerbrad (26 Jan 2016)

Hi everyone,

So after about 6 years out of the aquarium hobby I am looking to get back into it.
I have my old jewel rekord 70 still in good condition and I'm thinking about getting my hands wet again 

Sadly I'm going to have to make ends meet with the old tank an go low tech due to budget constraints but I want to make a nice small display aquarium.

So this is just a speculative post to brainstorm really. I've had a few ideas - small biotopes ect.

That said recently after looking through hiking pictures from trips to the Moors, Dales, lake district and North Wales, I really like the idea of trying to aquascape a collapsed section of a dry stone wall - when you look close they are just full of life? Heck frequently I've come across old mill walls or dry stone walls which have parts which have been claimed by hill streams and becks, or sections have been pushed in due to tree or shrub roots searching for the water.

So I guess I'm asking if anybody thinks it is feasible, or do able in my tank?

I'm thinking of pulling out the old internal filter to create more space and also as it's a little hard to hide and replacing it with an external.


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Jan 2016)

That's infinitely doable...always great to take inspiration from your surrounding, even semi-natural.


----------



## Boxerbrad (26 Jan 2016)

Troi said:


> That's infinitely doable...always great to take inspiration from your surrounding, even semi-natural.



Thank you, I was thinking it'd be quite a nice thing to draw inspiration from. I'm always amazed by the amount of life you found in collapsed or unmaintained dry stone walls. Usually the damp and low light stimulates so many interesting mosses, ferns and fungi. I thought given I'm looking at a low tech and low light this would be also be o-able on a budget.

I'm just doing some sketches, trying to work out a layout. Any input appreciated.


----------



## Boxerbrad (26 Jan 2016)

I think I'd aim to find some old cut slate or other innate rock from a quarry or river - shouldn't be too hard, to create a 'unmanaged wall'. Probably look at getting some redmoor root or similar to create the illusion of roots pushing apart the structure. 

I'm thinking a plain black background and if possible dark coloured sand and rocks.

Any suggestions for specific plants to use. I'm really looking to keep the growth on the rock and wood surface. Plenty of texture as well.


----------



## Boxerbrad (27 Jan 2016)

Given the 60x30cm foot print of the aquarium, what do people think would be a better plan.

Focusing on and trying to replicate the base of a unmaintained dry stone wall, or actually trying to create the feature in the landscape?]

I'm leaning towards the latter just to keep it simple.


----------



## Nelson (27 Jan 2016)

http://www.alamy.com/stock-photo-ol...t=&edoptin=&customgeoip=&cap=1&cbstore=1&vd=0


----------



## Boxerbrad (27 Jan 2016)

Thank you, looking through photos on flickr atm - wondering how people think I should orientate it, along the back wall or against one side?


----------



## Nelson (27 Jan 2016)

I'd say diagonal.


----------



## Boxerbrad (27 Jan 2016)

hmmm.

I presume you are on about if I were to create a "miniature stone wall" in the tank?

You opinion if I were to focus on say the base of a ruined dry stone wall? As if it were a microbiome?


----------



## Nelson (27 Jan 2016)

Oh right.I get what you mean now .
I think you'll need to try a few different dry layouts and see what you think looks best.


----------



## Boxerbrad (27 Jan 2016)

Yeah just difficult as I am useless at sketching and don't have the hardscape right now :/

Maybe I should upload or link photos that I am thinking of drawing inspiration from?


----------



## Nelson (27 Jan 2016)

When you get your hardscape,do a layout.Take some pics.Do another layout,take more pics.etc.
You don't need to sketch.


----------



## Boxerbrad (27 Jan 2016)

Hahaha I am the kind of guy who really likes to plan


----------

